# RICHMOND, BC | Fiorella | 13 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fiorella is a new condo and townhouse development 
by Polygon Homes 
currently under construction at 3699 Sexsmith Road, Richmond. The development is scheduled for completion in 2022. Fiorella has a total of 170 units. Sizes range from 655 to 1608 square feet.











































Fiorella by Polygon – Plans, Prices, Availability - Mike Stewart


At a Glance located at the corner of Sexsmith & Brown roads 13-storey residential high-rise 157 market homes 11 affordable rental units 2 rentable-affordable artist studios 17,760 sq ft of outdoor amenity space walking distance to future Capstan Skytrain station close to Aberdeen Centre shopping...



www.mikestewart.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All done


----------

